# The reason I love my horses....



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

What a terrible thing to happen! I'm so sorry for your lose :-(

I know whenever I'm upset, my horse always just "knows", he cuddles me and does silly things to make me smile, horses are the best hugs!


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Selena, as much of a b*tch as she is the majority of the time...If I come to the barn upset she comes right up and will wrap her neck around me and snuggle....

I'm so sorry for your loss. I don't know what I would do in your position...


----------



## twiggy (Nov 6, 2012)

Yes, I am at a complete loss.....it is still very surreal to me, unfortunately the barn manager sent me the pictures and they have been haunting me for the last couple of weeks. They severed her leg off. I have been spending a lot of time with my two girls lately.....they are both quarter horses but they could not be any more different, just like kids....I guess. Olive is a sweet, kind soul - she has the kindest eyes I have ever seen with a horse. Tiffany is a princess....she challenges me and keeps me on my toes but any work with her is extremely satisfying because she is so responsive.....she is amazing! Thank god I have a very supportive husband that loves me and has my back, I know that things will get better in time....


----------

